# Welcher Speedtest ist vertrauenswürdig?



## Shizuki (28. Dezember 2015)

*Welcher Speedtest ist vertrauenswürdig?*

Habe jetzt von Telekom VDSL25 auf das 3play Premium von Unitymedia gewechselt. Hatte anfänglich noch bedenken und auch Bekannte meinten Untiymedia wäre doof und instabil. Habe noch die Option mit verdoppeltem Upload und der Fritzbox dazu bestellt. Mein Rechner ist über ein 20m Kabel direkt mit der Fritzbox verbunden die am Kabelanschluss hängt. Seid wir den Anschluss haben habe ich öfter mal die Internetgeschwindigkeit gemessen um zu schauen ob auch 200k down und 20k up ankommen. 

Mit Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test oder dem auf der Unitymediaseite oder auch dem von Vodafone kamen immer zwischen 190k und 210k an. Habe dann jedoch noch andere Seiten ausprobiert wie speedmeter oder wieistmeineip und diese lieferten nach 20 Messungen auf 2 Tage verteilt nur maximal 50k, während bei den vorher gennanten bei nahezu zeitgleichen Messungen auch immer wieder ca. 200k ankamen.

Woher kommt dieser Unterschied und welchem Anbieter kann man vertrauen?


----------



## azzih (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welcher Speedtest ist vertrauenswürdig?*

Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test Wird auch von Internetanbietern direkt verwendet um Geschwindigkeit zu ermitteln. Imo der wohl genaueste Test.


----------



## naruto8073 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welcher Speedtest ist vertrauenswürdig?*

Ja der Test ist sehr gut. 
Wenn du kein Flash Player verwendest dann kannst du auch den hier nutzen  --->  SpeedOf.Me, HTML5 Speed Test | Non Flash/Java Broadband Speed Test
Bei mir zeigt er immer die richtigen Daten.


----------



## Shizuki (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welcher Speedtest ist vertrauenswürdig?*

Bei mir zeigt leider auch dieser Speedtest nur einen kleinen Bruchteil von dem was Ookla zeigt bzw. was mir versprochen wurde. 
SpeedOf.Me Test Result


----------



## Timerle (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welcher Speedtest ist vertrauenswürdig?*

Dieser ist auch recht gut. 
Ist halt n FileDownload  BelWÃ¼ Speedtest Site - iperf


----------



## ddawgg (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welcher Speedtest ist vertrauenswürdig?*

Hast du die Messungen um die gleiche Zeit gestartet oder auf den Tag verteilt?


----------



## Abductee (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welcher Speedtest ist vertrauenswürdig?*

Ich versteh nicht warum sich so viele auf so "dumme" Speedtests versteifen.
Ihr macht euch rein davon abhängig wie gut der einzelne Server von der Testseite ist.
Solche Tests sind nur wenig aussagekräftig.

Ladet einfach von mehreren Servern eine große Datei runter und addiert den Downloadspeed, damit habt ihr ein realistisches Ergebnis.


----------

